# People in the street in Yangon -



## The_Traveler

This was in the not so nice, non-tourist areas of Yangon in 2005. My guess is that these were undocumented workers who had come across the border from Bangladesh looking for work and made their way to Yangon.  I apologized (in English, of course) and they asked me for money - which I gave.

I was then followed for ten or so blocks by a swarm of little kids all begging for money.
Yangon has changed a bit, this neighborhood isn't as down on its luck altho it is still a Muslim neighborhood with halal restaurants.


----------



## MitchStrp

look at dat ass!!


----------



## PropilotBW

The_Traveler said:


> they asked me for money - which I gave.
> 
> I was then followed for ten or so blocks by a swarm of (edited) all begging for money.



Yea, I notice this in most major cities in America!  Just happened multiple times tonight.  Annoying.


----------



## BlackSheep

This is an interesting shot, at first I only saw the woman on the left's face, her expression is very eye-catching. Then, I saw all of the other things going on; the baby's butt and everything else. 

I found it interesting how the most shadowed/darkest face was the first thing I saw, usually the brightest item in frame is the focal point. Nicely done!


----------



## The_Traveler

This picture appealed to me because there is so much going on and a lot of it isn't explicit but there is enough suggestion that a viewer could infer what is happening and yet the real center of interest, the people on the left, is pretty obvious.


----------

